# Need suggestions for a loft for high flyers



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys  Well I've been keeping pakistani/indian high flyers for about 9 years now and I think its time for a new loft project!

I sold all my birds last year because I was making a 2 month long trip overseas to meet relatives in India and there was no one to look after the pigeons. I have around 20 high flyers right now of good quality and they will all be used as breeders because they all fly well. 

My breeder loft is 8 foot X 6 foot 

The loft for the flyers is quite small right now 4 feet X 3 feet (wasn't made for too many birds)

But I now want to make a loft thats 8 feet long and 4 feet wide, I'm wondering if anyone has any idea's that would be special for a loft for high flyers? Most of the lofts everyone posted up are for homers but is there a loft anyone can show me made for high flyers or any other flying breed? Thanks


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually fly my rollers and tipplers out of a box of that size. I found a pic of it I'll share with ya. 

Just a basic flight loft. I fly rollers out the right side and tipplers from the left. Since this pic was taken, I added another trap to the left of the leftside door, because I orginally was just gonna breed rollers out of that side, then fly them out the right. Its nothing special, and hastily built, but the birds keep coming back. 

If I wouldve changed anything, I wouldnt' have made it 8x4x4. Its kind of a pain to reach way back to the back of the box to grab a bird if I need too. I would have made it 8x4x3. 

PF


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like a nice looking loft! Thanks for the picture buddy


----------

